# Echo HC-1500 Hedge Trimmer



## lil171 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi there. While new to this area of the forum, I thought I would post here of my newest purchase. I bought an Echo HC-1500 hedge trimmer to trim a lilac tree and my raspberry bushes. With that said, I found this one online for sale and the ad reads 'seems to be flooding, pulls well..starts and stalls'. So, I bought it. Tank was dry as a bone. So first order of business was check for spark, and there was. Second was put some fuel in the tank, and a bit in the plug hole. A few pulls later, I had it fire. It starts, idles for a few seconds and stalls. So I tried a few more pulls and had it idle briefly before stalling again. Playing with the choke, I had it run about 15 seconds. I will be playing with it more tomorrow after work, and hope to get it running. So does anyone out there happen to have any opinions on this trimmer? Where is it best I start? Adjusting the carburetor? If so, what are the needle settings? Thsi is why I have asked below about a manual.

Also, if I may ask, does anyone here happen to have an owners manual, and a service manual for this particular model. I had found a manual online, but appears to be for a newer unit with a different carburetor with lever on it. Mine is a Zama carburetor with a push-pull choke lever, and not one that flips up and down. Thank you in advance for any help or comments. 

Attached are a coupel pictures for reference. They are the pictures from teh ad in which I purchased it.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 25, 2019)

I don't think the brand or model has much to do with your issue. You have a fairly generic fuel system problem that needs to be gone through. Go through the carb, put a kit in it, fuel lines, filter, check tank grommets....just go over the fuel system, its something that needs doing with any equipment left to sit for periods of time. It will be something simple but refreshing the fuel system is a good idea no matter what on a used piece of ***.


----------



## lil171 (Nov 27, 2019)

Well, it is now running well. Took the air filter off and checked it, and it was good. Then thought of a possible dirty fuel filter, so opened up the tank and checked it, and it was also very good and clean. Third was to check spark arrestor screen. Removed the plastic and took muffler off. Screen was nice and clean, then checked piston and cylinder. Wow. Very nice and clean. Not even so much as a hint of a scratch anywheres in there. If it is just me, I would like to say that the factory x-hatching from the factory is still very visable, which to me would indicate that it has very little run time. Last was the carb. Removed it and disassembled it. Blew it out and sprayed carb cleaner in every orfice available, and cleaned it up. All that was visable was clean and clear. Started to reassemble it, and when I got to the 'plunger' needle, I noticed that it did not move when pressing on the piece that was supposed to lift it up. So, I carefully bent it slightly so that it moved when pressed on the afforementioned lever. Then I finished reassembling it and gave it a go. Put a bit of juice in the plug hole and it fired right up. Did not like the carburetor settings I gave it (idle screw out, low and high needles out 2 turns each). So I had my father start adjusting the needles. First was low speed till it ran smooth, then backed out slightly. Then idle screw in to idle without fingers on teh throttle. Followed up by the high speed needle screwing it in to it started to sputter, then back out a little. Just had to slightly readjust them one more time, and it now ran nicely with good throttle response. So I left it as is, and put it away for the winter. Can't wait till spring now! I may have to readjust the carb again in the spring as I did adjust it to todays colder temperatures, but if I do, it won't be by much. Also, if i have to play with the settings again in the spring, I will grab a carb kit for it anyways, as I did not have one on hand today.


----------

